# habe debian lenny 5.0 und ispconfig installiert problem



## Accessdenied (13. Apr. 2009)

> Notice: Undefined variable: distver in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 120
> 
> Notice: Undefined variable: distid in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 120
> 
> ...


was soll ich nun machen ich bin genau der tut entlang gegangen 
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/6/


----------



## Falcon37 (13. Apr. 2009)

vServer oder real? Wirklich nichts ausgelassen im Tut? Am einfachsten nochmal neu installieren...


----------



## Accessdenied (13. Apr. 2009)

*real*

auf mein pc sprich debian installiert dann die tut nach gegangen kein vserver


----------



## one (13. Apr. 2009)

Ich habe heute meinen Server neuinstalliert und dann die ispconfig 3.1.1 runtergeladen.
wenn ich die install. php ausführe sieht das so aus:


```
ks357358:/usr/src/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q install.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _       
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)      
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _ 
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Initial configuration  


Notice: Undefined variable: distver in /usr/src/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135

Notice: Undefined variable: distid in /usr/src/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135

Notice: Undefined variable: distbaseid in /usr/src/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
Linux Distribution or Version not recognized.ks357358:/usr/src/ispconfig3_install/install#
```

Distri ist auch Debian Lenny


----------



## one (13. Apr. 2009)

okay, problem gelöst.
debian hat jetzt die version "5.0.1", ispconfig sucht aber nur nach 5.0.

ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php mit deinem lieblingstexteditor öffnen,
folgendes suchen:

```
if(trim(file_get_contents('/etc/debian_version')) == '5.0' || trim(file_get_contents('/etc/debian_version')) == 'lenny/sid') {
                        $distname = 'Debian';
                        $distver = 'Lenny/Sid';
                        $distid = 'debian40';
                        $distbaseid = 'debian';
                        swriteln("Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible\n");
                }
```
und 5.0 mit 5.0.1 ersetzten!


tadaa, geht.


----------



## Accessdenied (13. Apr. 2009)

vielen dank probiere ich gleich ma


----------



## Accessdenied (13. Apr. 2009)

wo hast du dei  ispconfig 3.1.1 runter geladen ?


----------



## one (13. Apr. 2009)

ich meinte natürlich 3.0.1.1 ^^"


----------



## planet_fox (13. Apr. 2009)

Habe den selben Fehler, werde es mal mit einer svn install versuchen


Ist schon als Bug bekannt

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=691


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2009)

Ich würde nicht zu einem Update auf SVN raten, Du kannst dann später keine normalen Updates mehr einspielen und es kann sein dass dein System beim nächsten Update komplett unbrauchbar wird.

Stattdessen editierst Du lieber die Datei  /etc/debian_version und schreibst da 5.0 rein. das kannst Du nach der Installation von ISPConfig auch wieder zurück ändern.


----------



## planet_fox (14. Apr. 2009)

ja, hab im bugtracker gesehen das der Fehler noch nicht behoben ist. Ansosten gehts hier nur um einen dev server bei mir daheim nicht so das ding weisst und läuft als kvm guest. werde die tage mal editieren wenn ich installier.


----------



## planet_fox (14. Apr. 2009)

> Stattdessen editierst Du lieber die Datei  /etc/debian_version und schreibst da 5.0 rein.


Prima hat hin gehaun wie immer Till


----------

